# Vario cleaning balls up



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all, apologies for the numbskullery of my question, but wanted some advice on something. I cleaned the burrs on my Vario grinder yesterday, and having put them back in find the calibration is way off. Ordinarily the grinder had no problems getting to 1 on the macro grinder setting, now the burrs start to touch and the motor begins to whine once it reaches 3 on the macro setting. Is this a fairly standard thing when the burrs have been removed for cleaning and replaced? Also, it looks like the top burr has worn ever so slightly. Cause for replacing the burrs (I know it's not helpful without seeing a picture of it, but am at work at the moment and won't be able to put one up)?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want to zero the Vario to 1 on the macro setting, you will need to access the adjustment window - this clip explains what you need to do:






You don't need the special Baratza tool - an ordinary Allen key does the job but is a bit fiddly.


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice - was thinking of recalibrating it, however I suppose it doesn't matter so much as I'm only using it for espresso at the moment, and it seems to go fine enough for my needs even with the changed settings.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

AlexB said:


> Thanks for the advice - was thinking of recalibrating it, however I suppose it doesn't matter so much as I'm only using it for espresso at the moment, and it seems to go fine enough for my needs even with the changed settings.


Yep, 'if it aint broke, don't fix it', springs to mind


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

You need to make sure your burrs are in properly too.

If you put them in, and you tightened the screw less than originally done, then they will be closer together.

Alternately, if they are not aligned properly, its possible one side is touching and the other isnt.

It's worth taking the burrs out, drawing around the bottom burr with a marker, then running it at 0 point to see where the burrs have scrapped the ink, then tighten the screws there.

If it scrapes evenly or not at all, then you can adjust the calibration so its right then check alignment again.

I have issues with burr alignment everything I take my burrs out.


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe I'll have a fiddle with it over the weekend. The thing is, the Vario's top burr just pops out and back in without the need to remove or loosen any screws, and I didn't touch the bottom burr at all, so not sure how it could have become misaligned by removing it for cleaning.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

AlexB said:


> Maybe I'll have a fiddle with it over the weekend. The thing is, the Vario's top burr just pops out and back in without the need to remove or loosen any screws, and I didn't touch the bottom burr at all, so not sure how it could have become misaligned by removing it for cleaning.


Then its probably ok.

I have mainly had issues when removing burrs from the carriers.

I had the problem on a big grinder once, just from removing the upper carrier, but the Vario has a very simple carrier in comparison.

If you had the vario upside down, you need to move the adjustment arms all the way down and all the way up again a few times to try and reseat the spune.

It's just held into a little grove on the cam on the arms, so it can move around which potentially messes up your calibration.

The adjustment mechanism is simple but ingenious actually.


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> If you had the vario upside down, you need to move the adjustment arms all the way down and all the way up again a few times to try and reseat the spune.
> 
> It's just held into a little grove on the cam on the arms, so it can move around which potentially messes up your calibration.


Ah, that might be it then, thanks for the tip. I had the adjustment arms all the way down while cleaning, and then ran some coffee through it and adjusted them up while running it. Should I move the arms while the grinder's off?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

AlexB said:


> Ah, that might be it then, thanks for the tip. I had the adjustment arms all the way down while cleaning, and then ran some coffee through it and adjusted them up while running it. Should I move the arms while the grinder's off?


No.

Because the arms move the lower carrier and the lower carrier is not heavy enough to move down without a load running though it, if you move the adjustment without the grinder running it can A) make the lower burr too high and run against the upper burr or B) not lower the lower burr and have the two burrs run against each other (if it was at 0 point).

Always run it when adjusting.


----------

